# Formelsammlung !?



## zirag (26. April 2004)

Hi Leute 
ich bin auf der BerufsFachSchule Elektrotechnik , und bin auf der Suche nach einer guten FormelSammlung 

hat hier vielleicht einer 'ne gute Formelsammlung , ev. noch von seiner eigenen Schulzeit ?

wäre sehr Dankbar

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Kosh (29. April 2004)

Leg dir doch einfach ein Tafelwerk zu. Eine bessere Möglichkeit gibts nicht.


----------



## BeaTBoxX (29. April 2004)

Ich studier E-technik.. hab von den Grundlagenprüfungen noch was..
Also der ganze Felderkram und Netzwerkanalyse und sowas
Ich glaub das hab ich sogar noch digital..
Muss ma guggn, wenn du damit was anfangen kannst.

gruß

Frank


----------



## Thomas Lindner (29. April 2004)

Was suchst du speziell?

In digitaler oder in Printform?

Ich habe hier noch einiges als Print vorliegen aus Ausbildungszeiten.


----------



## zirag (30. April 2004)

Ich suche eine Formelsammlung für E-Technik , also mit Strom und Spannung , Energie , Beschleunigung , Kraft , WärmeEnergie  usw.


----------



## Georgi (3. Mai 2004)

Hallo Zirag,

für die BFS ist m.E. das Tabellenbuch Elektrotechnik vom Europa Fachbuchverlag recht gut geeignet.

http://www.europa-lehrmittel.de/4DC...=Katalog&maxPages=1&orderBy=folge&KatID=11654


Gruß


Georgi


----------

